# recycling at timeshare resorts like Massanutten.



## carl2591 (Nov 23, 2018)

We are currently at Massanutten in Summit at Hillside Ct. We do have some nice trash and recycle facilities out he front door and not that far apart. 

So here it is fri getting ready to leave on sat. and I was taking some recycle out along with some trash. I went to several of the bear proof containers and they were FULL.. when I started to push the trash bag around to make room,  i noticed a LOT of fricken recycling material in the trash bag that have thrown in. 

IT'S DISGUSTING how much recyclable material is put in trash can especially at timeshares I have been to and looked in the trash can and some of the resorts have nice recycling facilities in them. 

We try to recycle as much material as possible and the stuff that is not able to be deposited at timeshare facilities I take home to my personal recycle bins. We, as americans, put to much material in trash cans that can recycled like water bottles especially.. or get a nice yeti cup and take your own water with you and save bottle.  

I know that less than 5% of timeshare owners know about TUG but for the ones that do I would hope you are doing your part in recycling as much as you can. 

For the vast majority of folks that say recycling is a waste then this is not for you, but you can help make a difference if you try.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 24, 2018)

At an owners meeting with the manager of our home resort a few years ago I asked why they didn't encourage recycling. There were bins for glass, paper and plastic down at the dumpster but most people just carried down their 1 trash bag from their unit that had everything all mixed together in it.  When we arrived the next year there was a green recycling bin in the kitchen as well as a trash bin. It was easy to sort the green bin contents into the different containers down at the dumpster.

I think (IMHO) people use a lot more prepackaged or smaller serving foods and drinks at a timeshare than they'd use at home, resulting in more packaging to recycle. We use grocery bags to sort our paper, cans, plastic and glass at timeshares that don't have separate bins in the unit to make it easier to recycle at the dumpster or wherever we need to take the trash. 

We recycle everything we can at home, as well as use the compost bin, which results in the two of us putting out 1 very small bag of trash each week.


~Diane


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 25, 2018)

We always recycle at home and in our VT timeshare, but our NH timeshare does not supply a separate in room or outside bin for recycling so we don't so it there.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 26, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> We always recycle at home and in our VT timeshare, but our NH timeshare does not supply a separate in room or outside bin for recycling so we don't so it there.



I am definitely a recycling advocate and actually held the position of Recycling Coordinator at a University for a couple of years back in the 80's when recycling was just getting popular.  Paper and cardboard was the big item in a University and we were doing about 40 tons/month after I set up the paper/cardboard recycling program, saving the University about $100,000 per year in pick-ups dumping fees since we could reduce the pick-ups, size of containers, as well as amount of garbage.

To my dismay in our area of Long Island the Town has just downgraded the recycling pick-up program.   Our Town was doing a mixed recycling program that included weekly co-mingled pick-up of paper, cardboard, glass bottles, plastic bottles, and aluminum and steel cans.  Now since the markets for recycled material has been poor they want to prevent contamination so that they can sell or pay less to get rid of the recycled material.  Now they are going to pick-up paper and cardboard on one Wednesday and plastic bottles, aluminum and steel cans on the next Wednesday.  They are not going to pick-up glass at all.  Glass was always the majority of the weight outside of paper and cardboard so that the plastic bottle and aluminum and steel can day will be very light.

So much for expanding recycling.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 27, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> We always recycle at home and in our VT timeshare, but our NH timeshare does not supply a separate in room or outside bin for recycling so we don't so it there.



If you are talking about Pollard Brook - they do recycle, but do a crappy job with it.    There are recycling bins in the laundry room.    BUT...they don't have a separate bin in-room for you to use, so I always end up putting an extra paper bag near the trash in unit to throw our recyables in and then bring down to laundry.    When we were there in August the stated they started the process of putting recyable containers in every room.    I'm not sure why they "started" it...how hard is it to get bins for all rooms at once??

On a personal note, we recycle everything we can at home and it does bother me to be throwing stuff in the trash.   We just came back from Aruba and I don't think they recycle at all - they burn all trash.  I suppose that is better than that glass/plastic bottle sitting around in the ground for the next 100 years....but it still bothers me.


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 27, 2018)

we do the thing use a bag or box to collect recycled stuff.. One place we stayed on the Island of hawaii called Kona Reef resort did have in room recycling containers.. they do a excellent job of recycling there to include no plastic bag at the local grocery store or walmart.. you bring your own or do with out. Not sure if burning every thing is better,, that a lot of plastic stuff producing a lot of pollution when burned..  but the glass will be around for a 100's of years for sure..  

[QUOTE="mdurette, post: 2217972, member: 29156"If you are talking about Pollard Brook - they do recycle, but do a crappy job with it.    There are recycling bins in the laundry room.    BUT...they don't have a separate bin in-room for you to use, so I always end up putting an extra paper bag near the trash in unit to throw our recyables in and then bring down to laundry.    When wwere there in August the stated they started the process of putting recyable containers in every room.    I'm not sure why they "started" it...how hard is it to get bins for all rooms at once??

On a personal note, we recycle everything we can at home and it does bother me to be throwing stuff in the trash.   We just came back from Aruba and I don't think they recycle at all - they burn all trash.  I suppose that is better than that glass/plastic bottle sitting around in the ground for the next 100 years....but it still bothers me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 27, 2018)

mdurette said:


> If you are talking about Pollard Brook - they do recycle, but do a crappy job with it.    There are recycling bins in the laundry room.    BUT...they don't have a separate bin in-room for you to use, so I always end up putting an extra paper bag near the trash in unit to throw our recyables in and then bring down to laundry.    When we were there in August the stated they started the process of putting recyable containers in every room.    I'm not sure why they "started" it...how hard is it to get bins for all rooms at once??
> 
> On a personal note, we recycle everything we can at home and it does bother me to be throwing stuff in the trash.   We just came back from Aruba and I don't think they recycle at all - they burn all trash.  I suppose that is better than that glass/plastic bottle sitting around in the ground for the next 100 years....but it still bothers me.




All the time going there I never knew. I don't recall ever seeing anything about recycle bins in the laundry room.

What is funny is we usually bring up soda cans from New York and being they have a 5 cents deposit on each, we save them and return them for the refund when we get home. First time at Pollard Brook- when staff came in to throw the garbage- as you know they do daily- they took our bag of cans! So now we have to hide them in one of the cabinets until we check out. LOL!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 28, 2018)

We recycle when we visit Marriott’s Resorts; at home no because the City promise to give us a small rebate check yearly. No rebate checks in over ten (10) years. I feel that cities that are participating  in recycling are receiving some funds back from the recycling company; but not the tax payers.IMHO.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 1, 2018)

Our DVC resorts have special cans in the kitchen for recyclables, which we use regularly. We don’t create special containers for other resorts if we don’t see outside receptacles in reasonable locations (recently at Marriott Royal Palms in Orlando, which seemed to have small “drive-up” containers along the driveway, distant from the buildings).  We do recycle at home.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 1, 2018)

We recycle at home.  We recycle at resorts that have programs.  We actively check and even if the resort doesn't directly if the town does we drop it off at some point before leaving. 

 In Ocean City, MD one of our local resort towns they stopped recycling about 8 year ago.  They have limited room at the landfill and the fee per ton of waste at that time was $70 per ton.  A private NJ company that burns the waste for fuel charges $50 per ton to haul it away if the city does not recycle.  The company does separate and remove the aluminum and other recyclable metal products before incineration.  This year they relooked at the possibility of  restarting the program and the cost would be about $1.5 million.  They currently use the savings to fund other environmental projects in the area.  There is a local non profit there who is doing a pilot program partnering with restaurants to compost food waste and cardboard waste to be used on farms and golf courses.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 1, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> I am definitely a recycling advocate and actually held the position of Recycling Coordinator at a University for a couple of years back in the 80's when recycling was just getting popular.  Paper and cardboard was the big item in a University and we were doing about 40 tons/month after I set up the paper/cardboard recycling program, saving the University about $100,000 per year in pick-ups dumping fees since we could reduce the pick-ups, size of containers, as well as amount of garbage.
> 
> To my dismay in our area of Long Island the Town has just downgraded the recycling pick-up program.   Our Town was doing a mixed recycling program that included weekly co-mingled pick-up of paper, cardboard, glass bottles, plastic bottles, and aluminum and steel cans.  Now since the markets for recycled material has been poor they want to prevent contamination so that they can sell or pay less to get rid of the recycled material.  Now they are going to pick-up paper and cardboard on one Wednesday and plastic bottles, aluminum and steel cans on the next Wednesday.  They are not going to pick-up glass at all.  Glass was always the majority of the weight outside of paper and cardboard so that the plastic bottle and aluminum and steel can day will be very light.
> 
> So much for expanding recycling.



Oh brother! We recycle religiously (yet were never able to train our cleaning lady, so every time she'd come I knew I could look out the window to see Cliff rummaging around to pull the recyclables out of the black can and transfer them to the blue), but make me have to segregate types of items and then put only one type out on alternating weeks, you'd lose me pretty quick.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 1, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> All the time going there I never knew. I don't recall ever seeing anything about recycle bins in the laundry room.
> 
> What is funny is we usually bring up soda cans from New York and being they have a 5 cents deposit on each, we save them and return them for the refund when we get home. First time at Pollard Brook- when staff came in to throw the garbage- as you know they do daily- they took our bag of cans! So now we have to hide them in one of the cabinets until we check out. LOL!



Diàmond Resorts gives us these really lame light weight sacks with off set strings  on them every time we check in (I finally deduced they were meant to be used like a backpack). We carry them in our travel box on driving trips and fill them with our empty CRV containers and carry them back home to add to the can we keep until next time we turn them in for cash. When traveling in CA we are not above standing at the big trash bins and "harvesting nickels" others tossed out. In daylight when driving on neighborhood streets one of us will call out "there's a nickel!" and Cliff will pull over and I'll pluck a bottle or can from the side of the road. Mobility issues now prevent me from walking, but we used to strike the mother lode walking in our park Sat-Sun-Mon mornings if we could get out the door early enough to beat the grounds crew to the "trash" the slobs left behind.


----------



## Willowdad (Dec 1, 2018)

We do recycle at Orlando International Resort Club.  In addition to separate bins at the designated trash sites,  there are green recycle bins conveniently located at the end of each row of condo units in a covered walk way.


----------



## karibkeith (Dec 1, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> To my dismay in our area of Long Island the Town has just downgraded the recycling pick-up program.   Our Town was doing a mixed recycling program that included weekly co-mingled pick-up of paper, cardboard, glass bottles, plastic bottles, and aluminum and steel cans.  Now since the markets for recycled material has been poor they want to prevent contamination so that they can sell or pay less to get rid of the recycled material.  Now they are going to pick-up paper and cardboard on one Wednesday and plastic bottles, aluminum and steel cans on the next Wednesday.  They are not going to pick-up glass at all.  Glass was always the majority of the weight outside of paper and cardboard so that the plastic bottle and aluminum and steel can day will be very light.
> 
> So much for expanding recycling.



You should get to vote on it. Possibly by voting against the current Mayor and Councillor at he next election. Certainly a question to ask at an all candidates meeting.


----------



## karibkeith (Dec 1, 2018)

More and more resorts have a small blue bin in the unit. We take reusable cloth bags with us for shopping and find that another use is for recyclables. If no recycling facilities, we make sure to comment on it on the ever present comment card.
We find that most Caribbean islands do not promote recycling as they do not have the ability to process recyclables. I am so aware of recycling at home and it bothers me to put newspapers and soda-pop tins and bottles in the garbage. Some of those islands are somewhat small and I wonder how much landfill they can tolerate.
At home we are limited to one bag or can of garbage a week, there is a weight and size limit. Extra bags require a purchased tag. If not for blue bins, we could not possibly stay within limits. We have to use a separate bin for paper etc. and another for tins, bottles, plastics, clam shells etc. There is website to advise on sorting.
We are Diamond members and have accumulated a bunch of their drawstring backpacks. One commentator said they use them for sorting recyclables. Now at last I have a purpose of them. As I said above, we take cloth bags with us for shopping to avoid plastic bags. In Aruba, plastic bags are banned.  At home, many stores charge for plastic bags to encourage use of reusable cloth bags. Its not the nickel that bothers me, its when I forget to take the cloth bags out of the trunk of the car.  We all have to do our part to reduce the use of one time plastic bags. 
We live in a garbage world and will fill this poor planet with garbage if we don't mend our ways. Net time you go to a fast food restaurant, look at the pile of garbage at the end of the meal and then sort it for recycling..


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 1, 2018)

karibkeith said:


> More and more resorts have a small blue bin in the unit. We take reusable cloth bags with us for shopping and find that another use is for recyclables. If no recycling facilities, we make sure to comment on it on the ever present comment card.
> We find that most Caribbean islands do not promote recycling as they do not have the ability to process recyclables. I am so aware of recycling at home and it bothers me to put newspapers and soda-pop tins and bottles in the garbage. Some of those islands are somewhat small and I wonder how much landfill they can tolerate.
> At home we are limited to one bag or can of garbage a week, there is a weight and size limit. Extra bags require a purchased tag. If not for blue bins, we could not possibly stay within limits. We have to use a separate bin for paper etc. and another for tins, bottles, plastics, clam shells etc. There is website to advise on sorting.
> We are Diamond members and have accumulated a bunch of their drawstring backpacks. One commentator said they use them for sorting recyclables. Now at last I have a purpose of them. As I said above, we take cloth bags with us for shopping to avoid plastic bags. In Aruba, plastic bags are banned.  At home, many stores charge for plastic bags to encourage use of reusable cloth bags. Its not the nickel that bothers me, its when I forget to take the cloth bags out of the trunk of the car.  We all have to do our part to reduce the use of one time plastic bags.
> We live in a garbage world and will fill this poor planet with garbage if we don't mend our ways. Net time you go to a fast food restaurant, look at the pile of garbage at the end of the meal and then sort it for recycling..



AT times I also forget my bags in the car.   I then just put all the stuff in the cart without a bag and bag my stuff out at the car.  luckily it has not been raining or really cold when I do this, since doing it in bad weather would not be fun.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 1, 2018)

karibkeith said:


> You should get to vote on it. Possibly by voting against the current Mayor and Councillor at he next election. Certainly a question to ask at an all candidates meeting.



We have a town board and I don't even know if there was a vote on it.  The company that was doing the mixed recycling terminated its contract since they were losing money on the value of the recyclables due to contamination.  I believe that since the Chinese are getting very picky with doing business with the United States they are paying less for recycled material and NOT accepting contamination.  Anyone in the recycling of waste industry knows this and wouldn't take the contract without a very large payment per ton since they would need to discard a great amount since they couldn't sell it.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 1, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> AT times I also forget my bags in the car.   I then just put all the stuff in the cart without a bag and bag my stuff out at the car.  luckily it has not been raining or really cold when I do this, since doing it in bad weather would not be fun.



As I've mentioned on other threads, I'll be darned if I'm going to pay them a dime for a bag so early on I once had to wheel my cart out to the car and fill my bags in the parking lot because I was already in line by the time I realized I'd forgotten them. Second nature now, and it would be like forgetting to bring my purse into the store. Just doesn't happen once it's an ingrained habit.


----------



## connect1 (Dec 3, 2018)

Many of the resorts we have stayed in when trading with RCI have not offered recycling options.  It honestly is my biggest complaint most times.


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 3, 2018)

The best resort for recycling we ever used was on Vancouver Island.  The developer had a nursery right there and had disquised compost devises outside of each 2 units.  You could even put your coffee filters,egg shells, etc. in them.  They had recycling for everything and he constantly moved and used the compost.  By far he had the best program we have ever seen.


----------



## Quinte (Dec 3, 2018)

I wish more resorts had organics composting.  It's becoming the norm in many parts of Canada; many weeks we don't have a bag of garbage, just recycling and compost.  Once you get accustomed to it, you really miss it.


----------

